# Nervous About June Trip



## grytza (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi all,
A lot of you have a lot of experience towing a TT and I do not. I used to have a pop up and capacities were not an issue at only 3,000 lbs. using my Expedition. However, now I have a 250RS at 5,600 lbs. I have electric brakes, WD, and a swap controler. I have an '04 Expedition with tow package (5.4L) plus a optional higher rearend than standard. It has a tow capacity of 8600 lbs. but we will be traveling thru the mountains. I took it out this weekend and felt pretty strong and comfortable, although I think 60 mph is a good speed. Anything over that isn't comfortable when trucks pass me or a big gust hits me.

On to my question, we are planning on going to Banff in June, I am planning to get new brakes and rotors put on my truck. I'll also get on the scales here in the next couple weeks to see where I'm at when I load up to my gross capacity with trailer. However, I've seen mentions here about tires and their ratings, I'll have to make sure they are LT. I also looked at getting aftermarket oversized brakes. Not sure if I need it, but I really don't want as my brakes are smoking down a long decline thinking I wish I would have.

Has anyone done a similar combination thru some mountains and is there anything I can do to my vehicle ahead of time?

Thanks to everyone on some of my other posts, they have been a huge help.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If you just have a friction sway bar, I'd really recommend something more. If you really don't want to change the whole hitch, at least add a second friction sway bar. Not sure if you've made the trip before, but the winds can be pretty high in those upper plains of Montana and Alberta.

You most likely have P rated tires. LT's are better, and I'd upgrade if you are getting new rubber, but if you weigh things and everything is in spec and get it so it tows nicely, they P will do the job. LT's might help with control in wind though....

No one ever complained about too big of brakes, but preventing smoking them is more about braking technique. Typical theory is to not ride the brakes (slow the vehicle down below where you want to be and then let the speed build up slowly). Colorado~dirtbikers has presented an alternative approach of lightly riding them, but it relies a lot on using the transmission. If you have tow-haul mode, use it.

Now, where are you going once you get to Banff? Getting there doesn't involve much climbing, but if you are going up to Jasper you have a large pass to climb over. Take it easy on the hill if you go up there. Enjoy the trip. I love Banff NP and can't wait to get back out there!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Ditto what Nathan said.


grytza said:


> Not sure if I need it, but I really don't want as my brakes are smoking down a long decline thinking I wish I would have.


I've towed through mountains of New England, the Smokies, and the Black Hills of S.D. If you're freshening up your stock brakes and rotors...I think you'll be ok. I put load range C tires on my Expy and felt it did improve handling a bit. I think load range D would even be better. Personally, I'd not jump to aftermarket brake parts (other than pads, if you choose) until you decide your tow experiences warrant it. Carefully adjusting your trailer brakes so they properly work together with the vehicles brakes will help the longevity of both.

It's a good idea to take a few test tows here and there. I think you're doing a great job of getting prepared....the trip to the scales to confirm everything and then sit down and relax...and plan what you'll do to relax while your at Banff.


----------



## grytza (Apr 8, 2010)

Nathan said:


> If you just have a friction sway bar, I'd really recommend something more. If you really don't want to change the whole hitch, at least add a second friction sway bar. Not sure if you've made the trip before, but the winds can be pretty high in those upper plains of Montana and Alberta.
> 
> You most likely have P rated tires. LT's are better, and I'd upgrade if you are getting new rubber, but if you weigh things and everything is in spec and get it so it tows nicely, they P will do the job. LT's might help with control in wind though....
> 
> ...


Thanks Nathan.

We are just going up thru Minot, ND into Canada then straight to Banff. We are staying there for 6 nights and figured we would just do a couple day trips up to the icefields and other spots north rather than trying to move the camper. We have never been up there but I've wanted to go for about 15 yrs now and keep finding excused not to go. We are then driving straight across Canada over Lk Superior thru Northern Michigan taking about 2 1/2 wks. So I want to make sure I prepare as much as possible.

I don't know if I will try the alternative approach of lightly riding the brakes for me, but I think I will just try braking how you said and dialing up the trailer brake a little more. I don't have "tow haul" mode, but I down have a "No O/D" mode which I will run in. I think I'll add another friction sway bar also, I don't think it will hurt anything to add another.

Any other advice about driving across Canada would be helpful since you have experience.

Thanks again,
Scott


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sounds good. Last time we were there was with a pop up. We loved it out there. The one gallery in Banff still sends us cards advertising their new stock. Apparently we were too good of customers.









So, no more excuses. Get things setup and head out!!!









If you are up for hiking, make sure you go to one of the teahouses in Lake Louise. Beehive is my favorite. We like to hike over the beehive in one direction, but make sure you are in good shape if you're going to do that. The teahouse and lake are doable for most people though.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Im jealous! We love it in Banff!! Last visit was 2004. But we will be heading out again soon. Take lots of pictures and travel safe !!


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

grytza said:


> Hi all,
> A lot of you have a lot of experience towing a TT and I do not. I used to have a pop up and capacities were not an issue at only 3,000 lbs. using my Expedition. However, now I have a 250RS at 5,600 lbs. I have electric brakes, WD, and a swap controler. I have an '04 Expedition with tow package (5.4L) plus a optional higher rearend than standard. It has a tow capacity of 8600 lbs. but we will be traveling thru the mountains. I took it out this weekend and felt pretty strong and comfortable, although I think 60 mph is a good speed. Anything over that isn't comfortable when trucks pass me or a big gust hits me.
> 
> On to my question, we are planning on going to Banff in June, I am planning to get new brakes and rotors put on my truck. I'll also get on the scales here in the next couple weeks to see where I'm at when I load up to my gross capacity with trailer. However, I've seen mentions here about tires and their ratings, I'll have to make sure they are LT. I also looked at getting aftermarket oversized brakes. Not sure if I need it, but I really don't want as my brakes are smoking down a long decline thinking I wish I would have.
> ...


No worry.
I live in Alberta and have been to Banff many time.
Buy Lt tires for your truck not P. P's are passenger car tires.( Proper tire pressure on truck and trailer)
Don't bother with after market brakes. Just make sure your truck is in good working order.
Change the motor oil, trans oil and flush your rad.
Long inclines are not an issue on your route. Long inclines are more traveling from Alberta into British Columbia.
I have traveled these routes and would prefer I90 Then up into Montana then into Alberta.
Ask me any other questions and I will try and help out.
Gary


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

I think it'll be interesting to see. Sure, that Expedition pulls strong on the flats down by the Dekalb area, but I think your tranny is going to start to feel it a bit on the hills as you head up north.

As others have stated, enjoy the trip, pull smart, drive safe, and be mindful of your tow vehicle. It'll be a blast!


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Think about getting a scan guage II so you can monitor more things than the factory guages. One neat feature is you can display up to 4 engine guages including trans temp. So if your in the mountains and you see the trans is getting hot you can pull over and let it cool down. You can use it to pull engine codes and see what your MPG is current and average. Its always good to know whats going on with the engine than the factory guages.

Duane


----------



## grytza (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I'm going to get some new LT tires (I'm close to needing new ones anyway). I'm also going to get the trans flushed, do my front/back diff, and also the transfer case done. I'm going to do the brakes and new shocks myself to save money.

The idea about putting a new gauge in is a good idea. How hard is it to do myself?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We are looking forward to hearing about ur trip to banff as we plan on doing it sometime in the next couple of years. We did a 10000 mile trip last year and as what others have said is watch ur temps, take it easy. Be assured that others will pass u, thats ok u will see them later when they are pulled over on the side of the road from overheating. Good luck and have fun. Remember dont push it and there is always a place to pull over if u get tired. A couple of times the dw and kids would go inside to eat and I would rest outside for an hour or two. Also did u see the rally info for starved rock a few of us are getting together. Its a great time and a good prep before the big summer road trips.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

grytza said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice. I'm going to get some new LT tires (I'm close to needing new ones anyway). I'm also going to get the trans flushed, do my front/back diff, and also the transfer case done. I'm going to do the brakes and new shocks myself to save money.
> 
> The idea about putting a new gauge in is a good idea. How hard is it to do myself?
> 
> ...


Most of the readers simply plug into the OBD port under the dash. Very simple to plug in to monitor all sorts of stuff.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

grytza said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice. I'm going to get some new LT tires (I'm close to needing new ones anyway). I'm also going to get the trans flushed, do my front/back diff, and also the transfer case done. I'm going to do the brakes and new shocks myself to save money.


I think that this is a good idea regardless. I like to do this every year around Feb/Mar as it's just good sense for vehicle maintenance. Well... not new shoes every year but you know what I mean!


----------



## grytza (Apr 8, 2010)

Nathan said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice. I'm going to get some new LT tires (I'm close to needing new ones anyway). I'm also going to get the trans flushed, do my front/back diff, and also the transfer case done. I'm going to do the brakes and new shocks myself to save money.
> 
> The idea about putting a new gauge in is a good idea. How hard is it to do myself?
> 
> ...


Most of the readers simply plug into the OBD port under the dash. Very simple to plug in to monitor all sorts of stuff.
[/quote]

Do you know if it will readout on trans temp? I was going to order one but I can't find anywhere in the documentation that it says trans temp, which is really important. Or do I need to get a more expensive one. I found one for $299, but thinking I really don't need everything that one did with graphing and everything on like 260 different parameters.

Scott


----------



## grytza (Apr 8, 2010)

Rob_G said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice. I'm going to get some new LT tires (I'm close to needing new ones anyway). I'm also going to get the trans flushed, do my front/back diff, and also the transfer case done. I'm going to do the brakes and new shocks myself to save money.


I think that this is a good idea regardless. I like to do this every year around Feb/Mar as it's just good sense for vehicle maintenance. Well... not new shoes every year but you know what I mean!








[/quote]

Do you by chance just do stock pads and rotors or do you buy aftermarket?

Scott


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

grytza said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice. I'm going to get some new LT tires (I'm close to needing new ones anyway). I'm also going to get the trans flushed, do my front/back diff, and also the transfer case done. I'm going to do the brakes and new shocks myself to save money.


I think that this is a good idea regardless. I like to do this every year around Feb/Mar as it's just good sense for vehicle maintenance. Well... not new shoes every year but you know what I mean!








[/quote]

Do you by chance just do stock pads and rotors or do you buy aftermarket?

Scott
[/quote]
I always go with the Napa Premium stuff. Partly because they're great... and partly because I get the %50 off discount from by bud who works there!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

grytza said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice. I'm going to get some new LT tires (I'm close to needing new ones anyway). I'm also going to get the trans flushed, do my front/back diff, and also the transfer case done. I'm going to do the brakes and new shocks myself to save money.
> 
> The idea about putting a new gauge in is a good idea. How hard is it to do myself?
> 
> ...


Most of the readers simply plug into the OBD port under the dash. Very simple to plug in to monitor all sorts of stuff.
[/quote]

Do you know if it will readout on trans temp? I was going to order one but I can't find anywhere in the documentation that it says trans temp, which is really important. Or do I need to get a more expensive one. I found one for $299, but thinking I really don't need everything that one did with graphing and everything on like 260 different parameters.

Scott
[/quote]
I've acutally contemplated getting this one:Bully Dog It's just a monitor, but it does list trans temp with the caveat that readings are only available if you computer reports it out. I really don't know anything about it, so I'm not endorsing that one, but I'm sure there are multiple options out there at $250 seemed like a decent price.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Edge Insight has been on my list of potential toys to add to the truck. It's an OBDII style reader as well and recommended by many in some of the other forums I follow (ford-trucks.com) It can do EGT as well with the additional probe. Most all of these monitors can display a lot...but rely on the vehicle computer to provide the actual reading. I think most will refer to your vehicle specific service manuals to determine what is kept and available via the OBDII port.

Whatever one you consider, you probably want to check to see if your Expy will give you meaningful data. You're right regarding transmission temp...many do not display it because it's not available via the OBDII computer. Another thing to check.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Scan gauge II I think I paid 169-179 If I remember right. Its slim easy to mount and plugs into obd port.

http://www.scangauge.com/

You have to enter some special codes for the trans temp to work but its pretty easy to set up.

Duane


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I got a deep trans pan and it has a port in the side you can take out and run a temp gauge out of. 
http://www.mag-hytec.com/

My burb came with a gauge on the dash but I did put one in the rear end. I always recommend a bigger cooler, you cant go wrong with one.
http://www.bmracing.com/PRODUCTS/Hi-Tek-Automatic-Transmission-Cooling-System;jsessionid=0a010b421f43a2bd6e1960404e2badd0a8c379a98091.e3eSc38TaNqNe34Pa38Ta3aNbhz0

I got this one, works great.
I would get slotted or cross drilled rotors with Kevlar brakes. They are the be all, end all. 
http://powerstop.com/index.html
You dont need bigger, just better. They really remove the heat. Also if you have steep mountains, I pull the trans into 3rd or 2nd ( big hill, switchbacks ) but watch your trans temp, your converter will not lock up and will throw out a lot of heat. Thats why I have a huge pan and huge cooler. Never had a problem since the upgrade.

For tires make sure you have an "E" load range tire and your good to go.


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

If you end up putting more effective brakes on the Outback consider upgrading to disc brakes. 
In any case you might want to have your brake fluid completely flushed, it picks up lots of water quickly and can corrode the system, plus water does't make your HYDRAULIC brakes effective. Water will boil off during high heat braking too.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

garywies said:


> If you end up putting more effective brakes on the Outback consider upgrading to disc brakes.


Can you please provide a product link or example of this?


----------



## grytza (Apr 8, 2010)

Nathan said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice. I'm going to get some new LT tires (I'm close to needing new ones anyway). I'm also going to get the trans flushed, do my front/back diff, and also the transfer case done. I'm going to do the brakes and new shocks myself to save money.
> 
> The idea about putting a new gauge in is a good idea. How hard is it to do myself?
> 
> ...


Most of the readers simply plug into the OBD port under the dash. Very simple to plug in to monitor all sorts of stuff.
[/quote]

Do you know if it will readout on trans temp? I was going to order one but I can't find anywhere in the documentation that it says trans temp, which is really important. Or do I need to get a more expensive one. I found one for $299, but thinking I really don't need everything that one did with graphing and everything on like 260 different parameters.

Scott
[/quote]
I've acutally contemplated getting this one:Bully Dog It's just a monitor, but it does list trans temp with the caveat that readings are only available if you computer reports it out. I really don't know anything about it, so I'm not endorsing that one, but I'm sure there are multiple options out there at $250 seemed like a decent price.
[/quote]

I ordered the Bully Dog earlier this week, I should receive it by Monday. I'll let you know what I think. Looks perfect. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## grytza (Apr 8, 2010)

battalionchief3 said:


> I got a deep trans pan and it has a port in the side you can take out and run a temp gauge out of.
> http://www.mag-hytec.com/
> 
> My burb came with a gauge on the dash but I did put one in the rear end. I always recommend a bigger cooler, you cant go wrong with one.
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I order some powerslot rotors today all the way around. I didn't pay extra for the Cryo thinking that the fact that I'm getting slotted will still be a huge improvement over my OEM rotors right now.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Scott,

I had a very similar truck trailer combination to what you have now. I towed the Outback some long distances up and down some very long steep grades with the Expedition and the stock brakes and standard non-LT tires did fine. I used engine braking, going all the way down to 1st gear at times, to keep the speeds under control. With the upgrades you're going with you'll be in good shape. I'm not convinced the LT tires on that vehicle are really needed though. I just increased the air pressure in my regular SUV tires to their maximum, which I think was around 45 psi and they did fine when towing. When not towing I dropped them back to 35 psi for a better ride. Getting the trans fluid changed and increasing the capacity is a good idea and the programmer will be a big help as well.


----------

